# Willingen 2011



## xXJojoXx (2. Mai 2011)

Hey,
ich habe über die Suche nichts gefunden, deshalb frag' ich hier mal 
Ich würde gerne auf das Bikefestival in Willingen fahren und hab dazu ein paar Fragen:
1. Lohnt sich die Anreise von 100km dorthin für einen Anfänger ? 
2. Wie sieht der Testparcours aus ? 
3. Würdet ihr es mir empfehlen ? 
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2011)

1. man wäre das schön wenn ich nur 100 km anreise hätte.
2. was willst du testen?
3. nur festival gucken oder auch fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (2. Mai 2011)

2. Die Bikes der Aussteller  Steht so auf der Homepage...
3. Nur Festival


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Mai 2011)

Lohnt sich, viel zum sehen, kostenlos Bikes aller Presklassen testen (Pass hinterlegen), rund um Willingen gibt es dazu genug Möglichkeiten, an der Eishalle ist auch eine Bahn, oder halt der Freeride, der aber wohl gut voll sein wird.
Bloß mit Unterkunft wird es eng. Zelten ist aber rund ums Gelände auf verschiedenen Plätzen möglich.


----------



## xXJojoXx (3. Mai 2011)

Das mit 100km Anreise war ein Fehler ! Ich hatte mich vertan... Jetzt sind es über 200 =O
Aber wir fahren trotzdem hin und Unterkunft dürfte auch schon so gut wie gebucht sein.
Ich freu mich 
Wer wird von euch da sein ?


----------



## Klappenkarl (4. Mai 2011)

Werden auf jeden Fall vor Ort sein. Sachen einkaufen für den kommenden Urlaub, manche Aussteller machen nette Mesepreise da.


----------



## Maracuja10 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich werd dieses Jahr auch das erste mal zum Festival fahren und hätte da nur noch eine Frage.
Wie lange kann man die Räder bei den verschiedenen Ausstellern durchschnittlich testen? Halbe Stunde? Oder auch mal für 2-3 Stunden?!


----------



## ]:-> (11. Mai 2011)

Also in Riva ist es in der Regel 45min bis 1,5h je nach dem wann du da ankommst und wie gefragt die Marke ist 

Ne andere Frage mit dem Zelten, da stand was dass zusätzlich Zeltplätze ausgewiesen werden. Kann man da in der Praxis wirklich davon ausgehen einen Zeltplatz mit Auto-Parkplatz zu bekommen, also ohne Voranmeldung?

Zum Marathon: was gibts da zu zu sagen. Im Programm steht was von vielen Trails, stimmt das? Wie siehts mit Staus aus?
Danke


----------



## mast99 (12. Mai 2011)

Erik Zabel in Willingen

Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ich einen ex Tour Fahrer und "Doping Opfer" in Willingen überhaupt sehen will ... was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Catsoft (12. Mai 2011)

mast99 schrieb:


> Erik Zabel in Willingen
> 
> Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ich einen ex Tour Fahrer und "Doping Opfer" in Willingen überhaupt sehen will ... was denkt ihr ?



Der hat doch nur mal genascht


----------



## Renato (12. Mai 2011)

PROBEFAHREN
Die Aussteller verleihen die Bikes mit der Vorgabe sie nach 30-45min wiederzubekommen. Ohne hinterlegen eines Personalausweises und dem ausfüllen von Papierkram bekommt man kein Leihrad zur Probefahrt ausgehändigt.

ZELTEN
Zeltplätze sind rund um das Festivalgelände ausgeschildert. Man kann darauf sein Auto abstellen und das Zelt daneben aufbauen. Wer früh da ist kann sich den Platz frei aussuchen. Man sollte dann aber für die Abreise etwas Geduld haben. Wer versucht sein Zelt auf den ausgeschilderten Parkplätzen aufzubauen wird sofort vertrieben. Am Samstag wird es mit den Zeltplätzen enger. Dann muß man sich vom Platz einschränken oder etwas weiter entfernt sein Zelt aufbauen. Oder beides. Zwischendurch wird jemand vorbeikommen um für den Zeltplatz, Duschen und Reinigung zu kassieren.

TRAILS
Die Trails oberhalb von Willingen sind so weitläufig, das da mit Sicherheit keine Staus zu erwarten sind. Auf der FR-Strecke wird es dann schon voller aber ein bischen warten muß man höchstens oben am Start.


Das waren meine Tips für Willingen Neueinsteiger.
Wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (12. Mai 2011)

STAUS BEIM MARATHON
Wenn 1600 Biker auf die Strecke losgelassen werden kommt es immer zu Staus. Der Veranstalter hat aus den Vorjahren gelernt und deshalb den Start in zwei Blöcke aufgeteilt. Trotzdem kommt es an den ersten Engstellen zu Staubildung. Ist halt nicht zu vermeiden bei der Menge an Teilnehmern, aber schon wesentlich besser als auf der alten Runde.


----------



## ]:-> (12. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Elisio (14. Mai 2011)

mast99 schrieb:


> Erik Zabel in Willingen
> 
> Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ich einen ex Tour Fahrer und "Doping Opfer" in Willingen überhaupt sehen will ... was denkt ihr ?




Ist doch mittlerweile schon ne halbe Ewigkeit her, wie lange soll man ihm das noch nachhalten? Wenn Du ihn nicht sehen willst brauchst Du ja auch nicht hingehen, oder kannst n Bogen drum machen.


----------



## Rumas (14. Mai 2011)

mast99 schrieb:


> Erik Zabel in Willingen
> 
> Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ich einen ex Tour Fahrer und "Doping Opfer" in Willingen überhaupt sehen will ... was denkt ihr ?



Dann bleib zu Hause wenn du ein Problem damit hast.


----------



## Maracuja10 (15. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand von euch wo man sich in Willingen MTB's für den Zeitraum des Festivals ausleihen kann.
Bei den folgenden 4 Verleihen habe ich es schon probiert und bisher Absagen erhalten:

http://sport-wilke.de/

http://landhaus-willingen.de/

http://www.bikestation-willingen.de/

http://www.snow-bike-willingen.de/bikeverleih/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2011)

ich glaube da wirst du nicht mehr wirklich etwas leihen können. kommst du mit dem zug oder warum nimsmt du kein eigenes rad mit?

ich kanns nur empfehlen und werde dieses jahr als zuschauer wieder dabei sein!


----------



## Maracuja10 (16. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich komme mit dem Zug und wir hatten eigentlich auch vor die Räder mitzunehmen. Nur leider waren schon am ersten Tag der Kontingent Eröffnung alle Fahrradplätze belegt 

Na, vielleicht finde ich ja noch einen Verleih ;-)


----------



## Marc B (17. Mai 2011)

Du kannst das Fahrrad auch in eine Kiste packen (Radkarton) und so als Gepäck mitnehmen


----------



## Dumens100 (17. Mai 2011)

kannste noch hier versuchen
http://www.wandern-und-biken.de/


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Weiß jemand, wann Anmeldeschluss für den Marathon in Willingen ist?
Wäre wirklich super, wenn mir das eben jemand sagen könnte, ich finde auf der Internetseite leider keine Infos dazu.

Vielen Dank! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## iglg (20. Mai 2011)

Geht noch vor dem Start des 2. Blocks am Tag des MAs.

Ist nur etwas stressig....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Mai 2011)

iglg schrieb:


> Geht noch vor dem Start des 2. Blocks am Tag des MAs.
> 
> Ist nur etwas stressig....


Danke!
Meine Frage war aber eher, ob man sich noch regulär anmelden kann und wenn ja, wie lange das noch geht.

Danke schön!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Renato (21. Mai 2011)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Meine Frage war aber eher, ob man sich noch regulär anmelden kann und wenn ja, wie lange das noch geht.
> 
> Danke schön!
> ...



Kann man sich auch unregulär anmelden?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Mai 2011)

Renato schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch unregulär anmelden?


Danke fürs Gespräch! 

Und tschüss!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Mai 2011)

Online Anmeldung ist noch offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2011)

Danke!


----------



## xXJojoXx (22. Mai 2011)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Testbike abzubekommen ? Werde mein Hauptaugenmerk auf Einsteigerbikes richten...


----------



## Renato (22. Mai 2011)

Früh auf dem Veranstaltungs-Gelände zu sein könnte helfen.
Ansonsten etwas Zeit mitbringen und sich beim Aussteller schon mal für ein gewünschtes Modell anmelden. Der kann dir dann sagen ob das Bike grad erst rausgefahren ist und du in 1/2 Stunde nochmal vorbeischauen solltest oder ob sich warten am Stand lohnt. Denk daran, um ein Bike ohne Personal-Ausweiß zu bekommen solltest du mit einem Mitarbeiter vom Standpersonal die Schulbank gedrückt haben. Ansonsten heißt es: "Hol deinen Ausweiß und frag dann nochmal nach."


----------



## xXJojoXx (23. Mai 2011)

Da ich noch keinen Perso habe (erst ab 16), würde ich meinen "Kinderreisepass" mitnehmen. Meinst du das wird auch akzeptiert?!


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht kann da der Ausweis und das erscheinen deiner Eltern weiterhelfen. Ich glaube der Kinderpass wird nicht anerkannt


----------



## xXJojoXx (23. Mai 2011)

Eltern fahren leider nicht mit. Nur der Vater vom Kumpel... Naja mal sehen


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

Das dürfte ja auch gehen  
Hauptsache ein Perso ... Sonst soll der Vater sich halt das Rad leihen und du drehst damit die Runden


----------



## Domme02 (23. Mai 2011)

Personalausweis kannst du doch auch schon ab 14 haben.....


----------



## xXJojoXx (23. Mai 2011)

Hab ich aber leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (24. Mai 2011)

dauert 2 Wochen und Willingen ist ja erst bald


----------



## Cyclingtobi (25. Mai 2011)

wer geht beim stxc an den start?


----------



## Marc B (30. Mai 2011)

Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter  Ich bin auch wieder mit dabei. Ist ja eine schöne Tradition mittlerweile!


----------



## xXJojoXx (30. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter  Ich bin auch wieder mit dabei. Ist ja eine schöne Tradition mittlerweile!



Och ich denke das Wetter wird bestimmt gut  Die Wettervorhersage sagt für alle Tage so um die 20°C und sonnig/bewölkt


----------



## Marc B (30. Mai 2011)

Naja, es sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis zum Festival. Aber die letzten beiden Jahre ging es ja immer noch irgendwie klar, zumindest während des Marathons


----------



## herrmann (30. Mai 2011)

die letzten jahre war beim start immer schweinekalt, da hieß es erst frieren, dann bei dem ersten anstieg langsam auftauen und danach erst mit dem schwitzen beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2011)

Joa, ich hatte warme Knie mit den Schonern, auch früh morgens


----------



## ]:-> (31. Mai 2011)

Kann jemand was zu den beiden langen Marathonstrecken sagen?
Insbesondere wie die Beschaffenheit so ist. Pfade nur bergab oder auch eben/bergan. Erd-Wurzel Abfahrten oder nur Schottergeboltze oder blockige Trails.
23km Singeltrail klingt erstmal toll, aber ist es das auch?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre immer nur die 52er-Runde  Vorfreude:


----------



## blackbiker (31. Mai 2011)

Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in Willingen und werd wahrscheinlich im Zelt übernachten.
Gibt´s am So. bzw. Mo. irgendwo Frühstück für die Teilnehmer?


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2011)

Meinst du für die Marathon-Teilnehmer?


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2011)

oh, ist der marktplatz nach hier verlegt worden?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2011)

Als ich dein Benutzerbild sah war für mich die Sache klar... 
Ist also entschuldigt!

Kai
P.S.: Könnten wir dann zum Thema zurückkehren? Danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2011)

ich werde mindestens die mittelstrecke fahren, könnte mir aber auch die langstrecke vorstellen.

meine zeit letztes jahr war ca. 5h 40min auf der mittleren.

wer war ähnlich langsam und könnte sich vorstellen sich die langstrecke zu geben?


Kai


----------



## blackbiker (1. Juni 2011)

blackbiker schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in Willingen und werd wahrscheinlich im Zelt übernachten.
> Gibt´s am So. bzw. Mo. irgendwo Frühstück für die Teilnehmer?





Marc B schrieb:


> Meinst du für die Marathon-Teilnehmer?



Ja, genau. Anderenorts wird sowas ja im Zelt oder einer Halle vom Veranstalter angeboten?


----------



## Renato (1. Juni 2011)

Der Start ist so früh, da kann sich der Veranstalter nicht auch noch drumm kümmern. Schließlich gibt es am Abend vorher schon Nudeln aus Kübeln.
Am Ortseingang von Willingen (von NRW aus) gibts einen großen Supermarkt. Da könnte man sich am Tag vorher mit Lebensmitteln eindecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbiker (2. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info´s.


----------



## Marc B (3. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Supermärkte dort haben alles. Man braucht nur jemanden, der draußen auf die Bikes aufpasst


----------



## pacewade (3. Juni 2011)

sauerländer klauen nix !


----------



## Dumens100 (3. Juni 2011)

außer beim Bikefestifal wird viel geklaut sogar aus den abgeschlossenen Bikegaragen der Hotels


----------



## Renato (3. Juni 2011)

Gerne werden auch die Transporter der Aussteller und/oder Rennteams ausgeräumt.


----------



## DaKe (3. Juni 2011)

pacewade schrieb:


> sauerländer klauen nix !




*das sehe ich auch so !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pacewade (3. Juni 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> *das sehe ich auch so !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. Juni 2011)

Muss man eigtl. für die Milka Touren und die Fahrtechniktrainings sein eigenes Bike mitbringen oder kann man da welche leihen ?


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2011)

Leihbikes gibt es da genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (5. Juni 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Leihbikes gibt es da genug



Das stimmt!
Aber die Aussteller haben unterschiedliche Absichten, die sich nicht immer miteinander vertragen.
Da ist ein Schokolade-Hersteller, der möchte seinem Produkt ein junges sportliches Erscheinungsbild verpassen (das Wort "Sport" trägt leider schon ein Mitbewerber in seinem Namen). Also bekommt er vom Aussteller die Möglichkeit die Touren und Fahrtechnik-Trainings an seinem Stand zu verteilen.
Ein anderer Aussteller möchte möglichst vielen Interessenten seine Testbikes zum ausprobieren zur Verfügung stellen.
Diese Ansprüche hamonieren miteinander nur solange wie ein Bike-Ausleih nur etwa 30min dauert.

Ich geb dir jetzt mal einen Tip:
Wenn du nach Willingen kommen möchtest um eine Tour mitzufahren, ein Fahrtechnik-Training zu absolvieren oder den Marathon mitzufahren DANN BRING DEIN EIGENES BIKE MIT!

Wenn du nach Willingen kommst um dein Traumbike probezufahren, dann bring deinen Personal-Ausweiß mit.

Wenn du nach Willingen kommst um Spass zu haben, dann bring deinen Perso und Geld für eine Lift-Karte mit. Du leihst dir dann dein Traum-Enduro oder Downhiller reitest damit 3x die FR-Abfahrt ab und holst dir danach das Nächste.
Nach 3 Bikes wirst du glücklich und zufrieden nach Hause fahren.
Wieso nur 3? Du wirst sehen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. Juni 2011)

Renato schrieb:


> Das stimmt!
> Aber die Aussteller haben unterschiedliche Absichten, die sich nicht immer miteinander vertragen.
> Da ist ein Schokolade-Hersteller, der möchte seinem Produkt ein junges sportliches Erscheinungsbild verpassen (das Wort "Sport" trägt leider schon ein Mitbewerber in seinem Namen). Also bekommt er vom Aussteller die Möglichkeit die Touren und Fahrtechnik-Trainings an seinem Stand zu verteilen.
> Ein anderer Aussteller möchte möglichst vielen Interessenten seine Testbikes zum ausprobieren zur Verfügung stellen.
> ...



Also ich komme nicht wegen den Touren oder Trainings nach Willingen  Will einfach mal über die Messe schlendern, das ein oder andere Bike testen und Spaß haben natürlich auch. Das mit dem Enduro würde ich theoretisch mal super gerne ausprobieren aber gleich mit so einer richtigen Strecke anfangen - ich weiß nicht, hab ich irgendwie Respekt vor  Und Ausrüstung(Fullface, Protektoren) hab ich auchnicht


----------



## ekm (6. Juni 2011)

Falls jemand aus Sachsen/ Thüringen (entlang der A4) oder alternativ Brandenburg/ Berlin/ Sachsen-Anhalt (A13/ südlicher Berliner-Ring/ A2) noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit am Freitag sucht schickt mir eine PM.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Also ich komme nicht wegen den Touren oder Trainings nach Willingen  Will einfach mal über die Messe schlendern, das ein oder andere Bike testen und Spaß haben natürlich auch. Das mit dem Enduro würde ich theoretisch mal super gerne ausprobieren aber gleich mit so einer richtigen Strecke anfangen - ich weiß nicht, hab ich irgendwie Respekt vor  Und Ausrüstung(Fullface, Protektoren) hab ich auchnicht



Die Freeride wird auch von Anfängern und CC'lern genutzt. Fullface etc braucht man nicht zwingend - aber es wird sehr voll sein!


----------



## Great Marvin (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob auf der Enduro Strecke vor dem Rennen schon trainiert werden kann? Gibt es noch Infos zum Enduro Rennen? Bis auf die Anmeldung habe ich nichts gefunden.

gruß marvin


----------



## Wolle Wa (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo 
aus dem Kreiß Borken sind noch mehr am Wochenende in Willingen zum Biken da ?
(aus dem Kreiß Borken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (6. Juni 2011)

Great Marvin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob auf der Enduro Strecke vor dem Rennen schon trainiert werden kann? Gibt es noch Infos zum Enduro Rennen? Bis auf die Anmeldung habe ich nichts gefunden.
> 
> gruß marvin



Das Enduro-Rennen findet traditionell auf der FR-Strecke statt.
Die meistbefahrene Abfahrt in Willingen wird extra für das Enduro-Rennen gesperrt. Ob du da vorher trainieren kannst? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Great Marvin (6. Juni 2011)

Freeride Strecke ist der Bikercross?


----------



## Renato (6. Juni 2011)

Great Marvin schrieb:


> Freeride Strecke ist der Bikercross?



Freeride Strecke ist die Freeride Strecke!
Im Gegensatz dazu ist der Bikercross der 4x-Kurs!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2011)

und der marathon findet überwiegend auf den waldautobahnen statt ...


----------



## Marc B (7. Juni 2011)

Laut dem Programmheft hat der Marathon einen Trailanteil von 18 % bei der kleinen Runde und über 25 % bei den anderen beiden Runden - schon mal besser als gar keine Trails und ebenfalls als diese Staus wie am Gardasee an Trail-Einstiegen.


----------



## mäcpomm (7. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit dem Bike leihen läuft? 
In Straßenkleidung mit Ausweis zum Aussteller - Bike ausleihen / Sattel etc. einstellen - dann zum Auto und umziehen und los?

Oder Pedale und Sattel mitnehmen? Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## xXJojoXx (7. Juni 2011)

Wie es genau läuft kann ich es nicht sagen, aber ich mache es so:
Entweder in einer halbwegs geeigneten Hose auf der Messe rumlaufen oder in lockeren Bikeshorts (nicht die Lycra Dinger ),ein Sport T-Shirt oder ein nicht ganz so enges Trikot anziehen, Helm (!) im Auto liegen lassen. Dann zum Aussteller, Bike leihen, zum Auto, Helm holen -> Ab geht die Post 
Ich glaube kaum, dass an den Bikes Clickies dran sind und auf dem montierten Sattel wirst du es 30min aushalten können oder ?


----------



## OPCTorsten (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir das ganze auch mal am Samstag anschauen, bieten die Hersteller im Speziellen Magura und DT dort auch den Service für ihre Federelemete an ? Auf den jeweiligen HP´s findet man dazu leider nix.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## ekm (7. Juni 2011)

Magura auf jeden Fall, da musst Du nur drauf achten, dass alle Teile auch Originale sind. Bei einem Bekannten wollten sie die Bremse nicht warten, weil Ashima Scheiben dran waren..


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juni 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit dem Bike leihen läuft?
> In Straßenkleidung mit Ausweis zum Aussteller - Bike ausleihen / Sattel etc. einstellen - dann zum Auto und umziehen und los?
> 
> Oder Pedale und Sattel mitnehmen? Eher nicht, oder?



Gehst in Bike-Klamotten und deim Rad zum Stand und wenn dein Wuschrad frei ist wird die Pedale umgebaut. Währenddessen werden deine Daten aufgenommen und du hinterlegst deinen Perso und los gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (7. Juni 2011)

Niemand wird auf dem Messegelände schief angesehen nur weil er in Bike-Klamotten rumläuft oder gar einen Helm spazieren trägt. Wenn euer Wunschrad nicht am Messe-Stand verfügbar ist, dann haßt ihr denjenigen denn er kommt und kommt nicht wieder. Wenn ihr euer Leihrad dann in Händen haltet habt ihr ja alle Zeit der Welt. Erstmal gemütlich zum Auto und umziehen. Ja nee, is klar.


----------



## sal.paradise (7. Juni 2011)

Noch ein Grund, in Willingen ein Bike dabei zu haben - und nen Helm.







Cremacross - Short Track Rennen No.4 - das ist eine knackige Mischung aus XC und 4Cross - findet am Samstag Abend auf dem Testparcours bei der Eishalle statt. Eingeladen zum Racen sind alle. Anmelden geht online oder vor Ort. 

Alles wichtige zum Rennen, zu Shorttrack und der Cremacross Serie findet ihr hier & da.

Riders Ready? Go!

Basti&Ken


----------



## Domme02 (7. Juni 2011)

noch ne Frage zum Thema Bike testen.

Wie sieht das aus wenn man noch minderjährig ist? Perso zum hinterlegen hab ich natürlich....düfte kein Problem werden oder? "Wir" sind ja schließlich eine wichtige Konsumgruppe


----------



## xXJojoXx (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe auch, dass das kein Problem wird -.- Und ich habe es nicht geschafft mir nen Perso zu besorgen. Hab nur den Kinderreisepass  Was könnte man sonst noch bei denen hinterlegen ?


----------



## Rumas (7. Juni 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hab nur den Kinderreisepass  Was könnte man sonst noch bei denen hinterlegen ?



(mofa)führerschein


----------



## rsr03 (7. Juni 2011)

Moin,

ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit am Sonntag abend von Willingen zurück nach Hamburg. Muss leider am Montag morgen schon wieder hier sein. Habe kein Rad und kein Gepäck dabei und beteilige mich an den Fahrtkosten.

Wäre super, wenns klappt und ich nicht die Bahn nehmen muss.

Merci und viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## esp262 (8. Juni 2011)

ich war das letze mal irgendwann mal 98 in willingen
da war mal diese kleine rundstrecke mit kleinen sprüngen

gibts die noch, oder sowas in der art, was heftigeres machen meine knochen nicht mehr mit


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (8. Juni 2011)

Aloah,

ich sollte mal fragen, ob hier jemand weiß, ob Yt auch in Willingen ist und ihre Fahrräder zum testen anbietet?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## PlanB (8. Juni 2011)

Nee, YT ist nicht in Willingen. Die waren aber letze Woche aufm Dirtmasters in Winterberg und sind wohl auch aufm Freeride-Festival in Saalbach Anfang Juli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feierkater (8. Juni 2011)

HI,

wir werden am Sonntag um ca. 9h00 anreisen und wollen bissel über die Messe laufen und uns dann die Quali ansehen. 

Weiß jemand ob es auch beim der Quali was zu sehen gibt oder kommt man dann nicht an die DH Strecke ran?

Grüße


----------



## PlanB (8. Juni 2011)

Wat? Da geht an der Strecke völlig der Punk ab!


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (8. Juni 2011)

okay danke! Und was ist mit Ghost?

Mfg


----------



## OPCTorsten (8. Juni 2011)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> okay danke! Und was ist mit Ghost?
> 
> Mfg



http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/?id=739&PHPSESSID=d26d7b1f498e7cb11764614169142f70


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Juni 2011)

esp262 schrieb:


> ich war das letze mal irgendwann mal 98 in willingen
> da war mal diese kleine rundstrecke mit kleinen sprüngen
> 
> gibts die noch, oder sowas in der art, was heftigeres machen meine knochen nicht mehr mit



Hinter der Eishalle ist ein kleiner Rundkurs.


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage, lasst ihr eure Bikes über Nacht eher im Fahrradkeller oder im Auto in einer Garage?
Im Fahrradkeller scheint mir nicht so sicher?
Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke und Gruß,

Hendrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2011)

am besten mit aufs zimmer.


----------



## ich_bins (8. Juni 2011)

WIe sieht es denn mit dem normalen Biekaprk Betrieb aus während dem Festival? Kann ich da mit der Bahn hinauffahren und auf irgendwelchen Strecken die räder testen? gibt es dort noch gute strecken bis auf den DH?


----------



## Renato (8. Juni 2011)

@ ich_bins

Der normale Biekaprk Betrieb wird wegen so ein paar Ausstellern nicht unterbrochen. Die Bahn fährt nicht bis auf den Ettelsberg hoch. Der Downhill ist keine gute Strecke zum Räder testen.
Fang noch mal etwas weiter vorne an mitzulesen.


----------



## pacewade (9. Juni 2011)

kurz vor dem festival hab ich auch ne kleine (vielleicht bescheuerte ) frage:

paul lange (shimano) hat ja einen stand auf der expo.. google spuckte einige seiten aus, wo stand, das dort kleine reparaturen durchgeführt werden könnten.
*
gilt das nur für räder/fahrer die an events teilnehmen? *

meine bremse müsste nämlich mal entlüftet und/oder eingestellt werden, und dass wäre natürlich die optimalste gelegenheit, dies vom Godfather-of-Shimano durchführen zu lasssen!

danke!


----------



## PlanB (9. Juni 2011)

Mir ist eine Bevorzugung von Wettkampfteilnehmern bisher nicht aufgefallen. Allerdings kann ich nur raten da direkt Samstag morgen aufzuschlagen, dann hast du die besten Chancen, dass es auch zügig gemacht wird.

Die Jungs von SRAM haben letztes Jahr auf der Messe einen unserer Elixierbremshebel repariert inkl. Austausch des kompletten Innenlebens - für lau! Macht also wirklich Sinn das zu nutzen!


----------



## pacewade (9. Juni 2011)

@plan b

danke für die info! meinst du shimano (p lange) macht das auch kostenlos? oder werden da normale werkstattpreise verlangt?
danke!


----------



## F.Zoller (9. Juni 2011)

Kann mich bitte jemand mitnehmen : )) 
Ich beteilige mich auch an den Fahrtkosten oder so : )
Also ich würde mich riesig freuen und fals mich jemand mitnehmen will ich wohne bei *Frankfurt *: )


----------



## Renato (9. Juni 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte jemand mitnehmen : ))
> Ich beteilige mich auch an den Fahrtkosten oder so : )
> Also ich würde mich riesig freuen und fals mich jemand mitnehmen will ich wohne bei *Frankfurt *: )



Wenn du morgen Früh um 9:00 Uhr in Münster am Hauptbahnhof stehst, nehme ich dich sogar ganz für Umsonst mit.


----------



## ekm (9. Juni 2011)

Noch mal zur Erinnerung.. 


ekm schrieb:


> Falls jemand aus Sachsen/ Thüringen (entlang der A4 bzw. A14/A38) oder alternativ Brandenburg/ Berlin/ Sachsen-Anhalt (A13/ südlicher Berliner-Ring/ A2) noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit am Freitag sucht, schickt mir eine PM.


----------



## xXJojoXx (9. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mir dort gerne eine neue Sattelklemme und evtl. auch einen neuen Vorbau kaufen. Was ist da die beste Anlaufstelle ? Habe keine besonderen Anprüche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (9. Juni 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ich würde mir dort gerne eine neue Sattelklemme und evtl. auch einen neuen Vorbau kaufen. Was ist da die beste Anlaufstelle ? Habe keine besonderen Anprüche...



da wirst du vor ort schon genug sehen


----------



## esp262 (9. Juni 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hinter der Eishalle ist ein kleiner Rundkurs.




jau das ist ja fett  das meite ich ja auch


----------



## mäcpomm (10. Juni 2011)

Als ich das letzte mal auf derartigen Veranstaltungen war ging nur Bar. Ist das immer noch so oder kann man die Karte zücken?


----------



## zoli325 (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo, was ich gern wissen würde ob es an den VP beim Marathon einen Flaschenservice gibt, kann mir jemand das 100%-ig sagen???????
gruß Zoltan


----------



## bender2206 (10. Juni 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal auf derartigen Veranstaltungen war ging nur Bar. Ist das immer noch so oder kann man die Karte zücken?



Hallo, 
also an einigen Ständen hat es auch mit der Karte geklappt.
Muss man halt mal nachfragen.


----------



## F.Zoller (10. Juni 2011)

sonntag gehts nach willingen : ))
@renato vorallem münster ; )


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2011)

gibts irgendwo eine liste wo man einsehen kann in welchem startblock man steht?


----------



## mast99 (11. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo eine liste wo man einsehen kann in welchem startblock man steht?



An der Registration haben sie die Liste, dein Startblock steht aber auch auf deiner Startnummer.

(50,- Pfand für den Transponder nicht vergessen!)


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2011)

oh ja, danke für den tip!

ich dachte immer die fahrer werden bei solchen großen veranstaltung einzeln mit namen aufgerufen und dürfen sich dann auf ihren zugeordneten platz stellen. 

wie man sich täuschen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (11. Juni 2011)

suche noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit. komme aus hannover. . rückfahrmöglichkeit habe ich.


----------



## Montanez (11. Juni 2011)

Kann mir noch einer rasch sagen ob man seine Pedale mitnehmen muss/sollte wenn man bikes testen will? Sprich was für Pedale haben die da drauf auf den Dingern? Flats? Bärentatze?


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Juni 2011)

Wenn Du sie mit nimmst bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## DaKe (12. Juni 2011)

So vom Rennen zurück ! Und sehr gefreut habe ich mich auch über Sigma !!! Die haben meinen kaputten Rox 9,0 einfach so getauscht Top !!!



Gruß

DaKe


----------



## mäcpomm (12. Juni 2011)

Bin auch wieder daheim 30 Minuten auf dem 29er Flash waren vieeel zu wenig.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Juni 2011)

Hm von den angekündigtigten Streckenänderungen habe ich beim Marathon nichts gemerkt. Der ewige Anstieg auf der mittleren hat mir echt wieder den Vogel rausgehaun, und als ich gesehen habe das die Lange nochmal unendlich ewig den Ettelsberg raufgeht hab ich sie mir gespart. Wirklich spass gemacht haben die passagen am Anfang der Kleinen und die wurzeltrails auf der mittleren sonst nur wieder endloser schnöder Schotter..

Mann mann, wenn "Das Aushängeschild Europäischer Mountainbike-Marathons" seine Herausforderung aus 4000 Hm Schottergeeier definiert werde ich mich demnächst an die Sportskammeraden aus Belgien etz halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2011)

du warst aber auch schon mal schneller!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> du warst aber auch schon mal schneller!



Auf der Strecke war ich noch nie schneller.. 2009: 6:30H, 2010H: 6:04, 2011: 5:52H. Ich weis nicht wie es ohne 4 wochen Zwangspause gelaufen wäre, konnte das Training erst vor 14 Tagen wieder aufnahmen. 

Soviele Hm am Stück sind echt nicht mein Ding, deshalb habe ich auch kein verlangen nach Transalp Challenge oder Salzkammergut etz.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2011)

bin mit knapp unter 5h13min durchs ziel.

leider war ich in der zweiten hälfte meist allein und meine sattelstütze wollte auch nicht mehr so richtig.
ist immer wieder nach unten gerutscht, und dann war der schwung raus.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Juni 2011)

Alter Schwede  In Sundern könnte ich auch so eine Zeit bringen aber in Willingen nie.  Ganz schön flott..


----------



## alex80 (13. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich fand das Rennen einmal mehr große Klasse, schöne anspruchsvolle (bergauf) Strecke, super Wetter und für mich mit einem tollen Resultat! 

Mein Rennbericht gibt es wie immer hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=61

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Cornells (13. Juni 2011)

Leibes Forum, 
habe gerade dem Orga Team mal meine Meinug zum Marathon gestern geschrieben! 
Bin mal gespannt wie eure Meinungen dies bezüglich sind...


Leibes Orga Team, 

 War gestern auch beim Marathon und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, da hatte ich mehr erwartet. 
 Die Strecke war technisch mal so gar nicht anspruchsvoll! Bin die 95 km  Distanz gefahren und frage mich immer noch wo die angeblichen 25% Single  Trail gewesen sein sollen. 
 Dann hat es mich ziemlich angekotzt, das man die ersten 15 - 20 km fast  überhaupt nicht fahren konnte, das waren mehr stehversuche wie fahren. 


 Ihr habt über die Transponder doch eine Echtzeit Messung, also lasst die  Startblöcke C, D & E doch mit 15 minuten Zeitversatz starten. Damit  wird der grösste Stau schonmal vermieden. Und wenn jeder Starter bei  der Anmeldung seine Zielzeit angeben würde, könntet ihr das als  Kriterium für die Startblöcke nehmen! 
 Wäre es nicht möglich in der Eissporthalle am ab 6Uhr ein Frühstück  anzubieten? Braucht ja nix besonderes sein, aber gerade für die Leute  die am morgen anreisen wäre sowas super.
 Was ich allerdings sehr gut gefunde, war die Tatsache das man sich auf  der Strecke noch entscheiden konnte welche Strecke man fährt! Und die  Verpflegung während und nach dem Rennen war sehr gut! 

 Bei der Transponder Rückgabe dann das nächste Highlight, T-Shirts in nur  noch ab Grösse L... Ja warum geb ich denn bei der Anmeldung die Grösse  mit an wenn ich dann doch nur L haben kann??? Ich gönne ja jeden Helfer  bei so einer Veranstalltung ein solches Shirt (war auch immer froh ales  Helfer ein bekommen zu haben) aber es kann doch nicht sein das das die  Helfer die Shirts vo den Teilnehmern bekommen!!! Das Startgeld war  schliesslich teuer genug und dann hätte ich auch gerne eine Shirt was  mir passt!


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2011)

War cool die kleine Runde  8 Kilometer vor dem Ziel musste ich mir noch eine Banane schnorren, sonst wäre ich vielleicht etwas eingegangen. So war der Wurzelanstieg recht easy, dieses Jahr auch durch die Trockenheit.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Chainzuck (13. Juni 2011)

Ja die Startblöcke hätten mit viel mehr Zeitversatz starten müssen!
Hatte mich morgens nachgemeldet und war deshalb im Block E. Musste fast den ganzen ersten Berg hoch schieben,weil vor mir alle abgestiegen sind, keine Chance vorbeizufahren!


----------



## chris29 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch wieder daheim und Gestern seit 2008 wieder das erste Mal mitgefahren. Definitiv besser als die alte StreckenfÃ¼hrung von 2008. Ich bin aus B gestartet und konnte immer fahren, erfordert halt etwas Technik. Verpflegung war sehr sehr gut. Allerdings kaum Posten auf der Strecke. Ich denke da haben einige Locals abgekÃ¼rzt...will aber keinem was unterstellen! Ansonsten hatten wir 2,5 schÃ¶ne Tage und der Preis von 35â¬ geht m.M. auch voll in Ordnung!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2011)

bin auch aus b gestartet.

bei der ersten verpflegung gabs tollerweise nicht mal mehr gels!
da musste ich mich dann mit riegeln begnügen. ging aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. Juni 2011)

.... dass alle leute kurz hintereinander starten ,  find´ich auch sehr "daneben" - am berg ist dann die hölle los und es ist auch so nicht so prickelnd , im riesen pulk zu fahren .... zeit genug  wäre  ja ....


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2011)

Ich war in Startblock D und konnte den ersten Berg ohne schieben fahren, halt sehr gechillt 

Ansonsten war ich verwundert, soviele Variostützen gesehen zu haben, ich habe meine Forca auch fleissig genutzt. Nächstes Jahr fahre ich aber eher eine geführte Tour mit, weil mir dann nach dreimal hintereinander etwas die Abwechslung fehlt, die Strecke wurde ja nur geringfügig geändert.

War aber cool und das Wetter passte auch!


----------



## VelosophenJupp (13. Juni 2011)

Cornells schrieb:


> Leibes Forum,
> habe gerade dem Orga Team mal meine Meinug zum Marathon gestern geschrieben!
> Bin mal gespannt wie eure Meinungen dies bezüglich sind...
> 
> ...



In der Sache magst du evtl. Recht haben, aber bei dem Schreibstil bleibt beim Verantwortlichen nicht viel von der Kritik hängen.
Ich denke, sowas kann man auch geschickter verpacken.
Musste übrigens auch im "D" Startblock fahren und hatte eine gemütliche Aufwärmzeit gehabt. Viel schlimmer finde ich aber die Unfähigkeit vieler Fahrer, die bergab schieben oder so langsam fahren, dass alle nachfolgenden Probleme kriegen.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juni 2011)

...das ist aber normal , wenn jeder mitfahren kann - da sind halt auch genug anfänger dabei .....


----------



## Cyclingtobi (13. Juni 2011)

weiß jemand welche Fotomenschen auf der Freeridestrecke Fotos gemacht haben während dem Enduro Ride?!


----------



## Elisio (13. Juni 2011)

Die Idee, bei der Anmeldung die angestrebte Zielzeit anzugeben, wäre bestimmt einen Versuch wert, wird ja bei "herkömmlichen" Marathons auf zwei Beinen über 42,2km auch teilweise so gemacht. Weiß allerdings nicht ob dies die Situation wirklich ändern würde, denn erstens fahren bei solchen Großveranstaltungen viele Teilnehmer ihr erstes Rennen und wissen deshalb gar nicht wie lange sie für die Strecke brauchen. Zweitens überschätzen sich viele Fahrer und geben ihre "Wunschzeiten" an, welche zum Teil utopisch sind. Drittens würden wahrscheinlich viele Fahrer die Gelegenheit nutzen und die Zeit frisieren, um in einen der vorderen Startblöcke zu gelangen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Juni 2011)

Ist schon gut so wie es war, wer kein Stau möchte muss sich halt früh genug reinstellen, eine Lizenz ziehen oder die Tamara gut kennen ;-).


----------



## Elisio (13. Juni 2011)

oder so;-)


----------



## chris29 (13. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> bin auch aus b gestartet.
> 
> bei der ersten verpflegung gabs tollerweise nicht mal mehr gels!
> da musste ich mich dann mit riegeln begnügen. ging aber auch.



Gel gabs bei meiner Durchfahrt aber noch sehr viel. Ich hatte allerdings nicht auf der Uhr geschaut wann das war, 2:36 hatte ich Zielzeit.....
Ich denke die Orga könnte das so wie bei den Cyclassics machen. Neulinge nach Hinten und die Zeit vom Vorjahr als Anhaltspunkt nehmen und in die Startblöcke einteilen. In HH klappt das m.M. nach ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (13. Juni 2011)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Ja die Startblöcke hätten mit viel mehr Zeitversatz starten müssen!
> Hatte mich morgens nachgemeldet und war deshalb im Block E. Musste fast den ganzen ersten Berg hoch schieben,weil vor mir alle abgestiegen sind, keine Chance vorbeizufahren!



Ja das Desaster am Hohen Eimberg war schon heftig ! Ich konnte mich aber gut vorbei schieben(radeln

Daniel


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2011)

probleme mit staus wird es immer geben, egal wie man es macht.

das "problem" sind wohl die vielen freiheiten die man bei der anmeldung zulässt.
man braucht sich nicht festlegen welche strecke man fährt und man darf seinen wunsch-startblock angeben.

es werden also alle strecken zusammen gestartet, und die startblöcke sind, bis auf A und A1, wild mit fahrern aller klassen gemischt.

ich durfte in block B (wunsch war B) starten und denke das war, wenn ich meine 5h13min auf der mittelstrecke betrachte, schon angebracht. (nach vorjahresergebnis hätte ich mich wohl in C eingeordnet. 5h49min)
wenn ich mir dann aber die leute neben mir im startblock angucke, dann sehe ich dort fahrer die ihren ersten marathon fahren oder das ganze als geführte tour betrachten.

um das ganze zu entzerren könnte man zuerst die mittel- und langstrecke (mit auswahlmöglichkeit) und dann später die kurzstrecke starten lassen.

auf dem langen trail nach der streckentrennung zur mittleren runde bin ich auf fahrer aufgefahren, die mit mir zusammen in der ersten gruppe gestartet sind, und habe sie nach dem überholen nicht mehr gesehen.

sowas müsste man bei einem getrennten start auch bedenken, oder die kurzstreckler dort halt nicht fahren lassen.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> War cool die kleine Runde  8 Kilometer vor dem Ziel musste ich mir noch eine Banane schnorren, sonst wäre ich vielleicht etwas eingegangen. So war der Wurzelanstieg recht easy, dieses Jahr auch durch die Trockenheit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Marc



Und am Roadgap der DH wurdeste ja auch angefeuert!


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juni 2011)

...nicht nur die tamara , auch den steffen ..


----------



## mast99 (14. Juni 2011)

Die Streckenführung fand' ich gut, schieben musste ich wegen Verkehr nur einmal und das auch nur kurz. Sogar das Wetter hat dieses Jahr mitgespielt, war ja fast schon zu trocken für Willinger Verhältnisse. Bei mehreren Hundert Fahrern, vom absoluten Anfänger bis zu Lizenzfahrern es jedem Recht zu machen ist wohl nur schwer möglich, aber ich finde die Organisatoren haben einen guten Job gemacht.
Ich frag' mich nur wie viele von den blauen T-Shirts die eigentlich gelagert haben, das ist jetzt schon das dritte Jahr und somit das dritte blaue T-Shirt was ich bekommen habe ...
Achja, und bei sportograf sind jetzt die Bilder vom Rennen online.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Ist immer moch besser als in Riva mit den Staus. Mir fällt auch nur ein, die kurze und die beiden längeren Strecken am Start zu trennen. Die meisten wissen ja vorher was sie fahren wollen.

Ich fand die Strecke für einen Massenmittelgebirgsmarathon top., meine Zeit eher nicht. Hab die Zeit mit k_star getauscht 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. Juni 2011)

Na alter Mann,das ging aber schon mal schneller.....

Lg

Nils


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Und am Roadgap der DH wurdeste ja auch angefeuert!



Ja, das war nett  Und dazu mit Musik aus den Boxen daneben beschallt, hehe.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Na alter Mann,das ging aber schon mal schneller.....
> 
> Lg
> 
> Nils



Aber noch nie relaxter Was macht das Nordic Walking Training?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich Frage mich warum alle über "Anfänger" und schieben rummaulen müssen?
Ich bin nicht der Beste, aber auch nicht der Schlechteste, habe ich nicht auch das Recht einen Marathon zu fahren und dabei für Eure Begriffe zu schleichen?
Ihr seid doch auch Alle nur "Hobby-Athleten", oder?
Ich habe mich z. B. gar nicht getraut den Marathon zu fahren, weil ich nicht wollte mich dabei mit Leuten wie Euch in die Wolle zu kriegen!
Ich bin die kleine Strecke am Vortag abgefahren und habe dazu ca. 3:30 Std. gebraucht, halt ohne Stress. 
Wie dem auch sein, ich finde die gesamte Veranstaltung


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juni 2011)

word


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> word


 
Danke für den Hinweis
Für getippe mit dem iPhone, finde ich mein Geschreibsel ganz gut!
Schlaumeier


----------



## Hanni_84 (14. Juni 2011)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis
> Für getippe mit dem iPhone, finde ich mein Geschreibsel ganz gut!
> Schlaumeier



Ich glaube Shampoo wollte dir mit "word" nur beipflichten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2011)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Shampoo wollte dir mit "word" nur beipflichten



Ups


----------



## powderJO (14. Juni 2011)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich warum alle über "Anfänger" und schieben rummaulen müssen?
> Ich bin nicht der Beste, aber auch nicht der Schlechteste, habe ich nicht auch das Recht einen Marathon zu fahren und dabei für Eure Begriffe zu schleichen?



doch, natürlich hast du. wünschenswert wäre aber aus meiner sicht, dass mancher teilnehmer vor dem start ein paar dinge beherzigt. für anfänger und echte hobbyfahrer wären das aus meiner sicht:

realistische einschätzung der eigenen leistungsstärke. dabei sich besser unter- als überschätzen. und diese einschätzung zum beipsiel auch bei der angabe des wunschstartblocks berücksichtigen

sich mit den üblichen gepflogenheiten bei marathons dieser größe vertraut machen. klassisches beispiel: viele fahren nach links, wenn von hinten der ruf "links" kommt. sowas muss nicht sein, wenn man vor dem start einfach mal ein paar andere teilnehmer fragt, was so zu beachten ist

sich ein paar fahrtechnikskills aneignen, von denen man sonst wenig hört: extrem langsames bergauf fahren in zweierreihen an steilen abschnitten zum beispiel. viel zu viele einsteiger müssen da nicht mangels kraft vom rad, sondern weil sie einfach nicht in der lage sind, bei so niedrigem tempo die spur zu halten. folge: absteigen und stau für alle anderen...

wenn es gar nicht anders geht und man vom rad muss: schieben nur am rand und am besten nicht in der oft einzigen spur, die fahrbar ist. 


für mehrfachtäter, ambitionierte hobbyfahrer, lizenzler und andere möchtegernprofis (bin selbst auch so einer  ) gilt aus meiner sicht vor allem:

nicht auf anfänger oder schwächere schimpfen. auch anschreien, aus der spur brüllen oder gar gefährden beim überholen ist ein absolutes no go. immer daran denken, dass man selbst auch mal angefangen hat und dass es im zweifel auch immer einen noch schnelleren gibt, von dem man selbst auch anständig behandelt werden möchte.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2011)

Man sagt ja wohl:
word 

@powderJO
Mit dem was Du schreibst kann ich auch etwas anfangen.  Wie gesagt, ich zähle mich schon zu denen, die technisch und auch von der Leistung her sich so verhalten wie Du es vorschlägst!
  Da ich auch eher defensiv fahre und tief stapele, würde ich mich sicher auch in den richtigen Block einordnen. Wie beim Laufen ja auch.

  Nur bringt das auch nichts, wenn Leistungsstärkere sich weiter Hinten einordnen müssen, weil es Vorne voll ist.
  Ich denke mit Deinem letzten Satz bringst du es aber zum Punkt, einfach tolerant sein, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> für mehrfachtäter, ambitionierte hobbyfahrer, lizenzler und andere möchtegernprofis (bin selbst auch so einer  ) gilt aus meiner sicht vor allem:
> 
> nicht auf anfänger oder schwächere schimpfen. auch anschreien, aus der spur brüllen oder gar gefährden beim überholen ist ein absolutes no go. immer daran denken, dass man selbst auch mal angefangen hat und dass es im zweifel auch immer einen noch schnelleren gibt, von dem man selbst auch anständig behandelt werden möchte.



Du hast was vergessen: Nicht die Kolonne vor einer schwierigen Stelle überholen, um dann die Kurve nicht zu bekommen und alle vom Rad zu schmeissen. Das muss auch nicht sein. Es ist zwar ein Rennen, aber mit ein wenig Rücksicht sind wir alle schneller  Ich bin übrigens auch einer von denen, die (fast) jede Möglichkeit nutzen. Aber ich behindere sehr selten Andere und entschuldige mich dann auch.

Bis auf diese Situation am Bergaufwurzeltrail fand ich´s für die Menge der Starter Ok. Ich war aber auch "gemütlich" aus D unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, wenn es geregnet hätte, wäre diese Beraufwurzeltrail eine große Wanderung geworden!
Ich fand das trocken schon nicht so einfach, bin aber sauber  und zügig hochgefahren, nur halt für mich und nicht im Rennen.

edit:
Wie war das denn bei der ausgewaschene Abfahrt nach dem ersten Anstieg und auf dem Schotterstück kurz vor Willingen,
mit dem losen Geröll, oder dem kurzen Trail zur Brücke mit den Spitzkehren, gabs das viele Stürze?


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2011)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, wenn es geregnet hätte, wäre diese Beraufwurzeltrail eine große Wanderung geworden!
> Ich fand das trocken schon nicht so einfach, bin aber sauber  und zügig hochgefahren, nur halt für mich und nicht im Rennen.



Das war auch feucht und sehr tricky. Unterwegs war dann irgendwann auch für mich das Tempo zu niedrig und ich bin hängengeblieben. 5m laufen und wieder rauf  Ärgerlich war halt nur der Schlaumeier, der den Einstieg innen an der Kolonne vorbei angefahren ist und dann nicht rumkam 



Shampoo schrieb:


> edit:
> Wie war das denn bei der ausgewaschene Abfahrt nach dem ersten Anstieg und auf dem Schotterstück kurz vor Willingen,
> mit dem losen Geröll, oder dem kurzen Trail zur Brücke mit den Spitzkehren, gabs das viele Stürze?



Mir sind gar keine Spitzkehren auf dem ersten Teil aufgefallen....  In den ersten Abfahrten war jedenfalls für mich noch alles OK. Es gab doch meist 3 fahrbare Linien, von denen eine immer frei war.

Der Trail auf der 2 Runde war IMHO schwieriger, da in Teilen nur eine für mich brauchbare Linie dabei war. Der RaRa mag halt keine nassen Wurzeln oder Steine.... Aber auch das ging ohne jemanden aufzuhalten.

Sturz hab ich auf dem ersten Teil am Ende der Schotterabfahrt so bei Kilometer 13 kurz vor dem Asphalt gesehen. Da ist direkt vor mir einer bei voller Fahrt gestürzt. Ist für mich und die anderen gerade noch gut gegangen. Der Typ ist wieder aufgestanden, war also nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## iglg (14. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> man braucht sich nicht festlegen welche strecke man fährt und man darf seinen wunsch-startblock angeben.



Ich finde es in Willingen und Riva gerade gut, dass man sich im Laufe des Rennens für die Strecke entscheiden kann.

Strecke, Form und Bedingungen lassen sich ja nicht schon bei der Anmeldung absehen und deshalb finde ich die Wahlmöglichkeit gut.


----------



## neubicolt (14. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,

ich habe noch ein paar Bilder die ich bei interesse gern bereit bin demjenigen zur Verfügung zu stellen ...Ich Liste hier mal die Startnummern auf. Bitte PM sollte sich jemand wiederfinden:

Downhill:

164
165

Marathon:

385 Zieleinlauf
905 Zieleinlauf
454 Zieleinlauf
1105 
713
1478
484
1248
720
1050
1505
1072
1417
1552
721
926

hier mal ein Beispiel:


----------



## Anto (14. Juni 2011)

iglg schrieb:


> Strecke, Form und Bedingungen lassen sich ja nicht schon bei der Anmeldung absehen und deshalb finde ich die Wahlmöglichkeit gut.



Die Wahlmöglichkeit gibts dort aber auch nur, weil man sich schon ein halbes Jahr zuvor anmelden sollte  Berlin hat hier gelästert. Das was @powderJO geschrieben hat fand ich auch sehr zutreffend.


----------



## rhoen-biker (14. Juni 2011)

> Ist schon gut so wie es war, wer kein Stau möchte muss sich halt früh genug reinstellen, eine Lizenz ziehen oder die Tamara gut kennen ;-).



Der Startblock hatte rein gar nichts mit der Lizenz zutuen. Ich habe eine Lizenz und sollte aus C Starten. Es wurde dann aber bei der Startnummernausgabe in die Liste von Riva geschaut und so durfte ich doch noch aus A Starten. =)


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2011)

> sich ein paar fahrtechnikskills aneignen



Ja, das ist so ein Thema, vor allem auch wenn es darum geht nicht so hinterradlastig zu bremsen, das habe ich wieder sehr häufig beobachtet.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juni 2011)

@shampoo : ..was war am "word" nicht zu versteh´n ??? wollte dir nur beipflichten !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @shampoo : ..was war am "word" nicht zu versteh´n ??? wollte dir nur beipflichten !!



Sorry nochmal, war ich wohl zu blöd!


----------



## TomTom71 (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ist jemand mal eine geführte Tour mitgefahren?
Mich würde mal interessieren wie das so war.

lg
Tom


----------



## Cornells (15. Juni 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> doch, natürlich hast du. wünschenswert wäre aber aus meiner sicht, dass mancher teilnehmer vor dem start ein paar dinge beherzigt. für anfänger und echte hobbyfahrer wären das aus meiner sicht:
> 
> realistische einschätzung der eigenen leistungsstärke. dabei sich besser unter- als überschätzen. und diese einschätzung zum beipsiel auch bei der angabe des wunschstartblocks berücksichtigen
> 
> ...




Ganz meine Meinung! 



Orga Team hat sich übrigens bei mir gemeldet und sich "für die ehrliche Kritik" bedankt. Zudem will man drücber nachdenken in wie weit die Punkte umsetzbar sind! 
Warten wir es mal ab!


----------



## moschi (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo
ich wollte mal fragen, ob hier vielleicht jemand weiss, wo die fotos sind, welche am 3. Tag auf der Freeridestrecke gemacht worden sind.
Danke


----------



## Red Baron (15. Juni 2011)

jo. An denen vom Enduroride bin ich auch interessiert. Hatte die Startnummer 135 ;-)
Da waren doch einige Fotografen.


----------



## zappelmaxx (15. Juni 2011)

TomTom71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist jemand mal eine geführte Tour mitgefahren?
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie das so war.
> ...



Ich habe am Sonntag eine Lila-Genuss-Tour mitgemacht. Nummer drei mit leicht verändertem Streckenverlauf am Ende. Man führte uns auch durch den Tunnel.
Gestartet sind wir mit ca. 50 Leuten und ich meine mit vier Guides. Die Gruppe wurde dann nach einer Singeltrailabfahrt (mit Spitzkehren) aufgeteilt. Außerdem haben wir relativ am Anfang ein paar (Niederländer) verloren. Die haben wohl den Guide überholt und sind irgend eine Waldautobahn bergab gebraust 

Tempo war absolut auf die Bedürfnisse der Teilnehmer abgestimmt (meine Meinung). Guides waren super nett. Stimmung ebenfalls. Tour stimmt ziemlich mit der Beschreibung überein. Damit meine ich Anforderung, Trail-Anteil, etc.

Einzig nervte mich etwas - aber das ist wohl ein übliches Phänomen, wie die Diskussion zum Marathon oben auch zeigt - das einige Teilnehmer in absoluter Selbstüberschätzung des eigenen Technikskills andere deftig (vor allem bergab) ausbremsen. Und das auch noch dann, wenn die Guides extra Ansagen machen, dass die versierten als erste sollen ... Aber dann wartet man und überlebt das auch 

Ich hatte jedenfalls echt viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacewade (16. Juni 2011)

zappelmaxx schrieb:


> IAußerdem haben wir relativ am Anfang ein paar (Niederländer) verloren. Die haben wohl den Guide überholt und sind irgend eine Waldautobahn bergab gebraust




 (kein grosser verlust!)


----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2011)

Der Dirt-Contest war eine super Show:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25194612"]peoplegrapher. SCOTT ON AIR 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## TomTom71 (16. Juni 2011)

zappelmaxx schrieb:


> Ich habe am Sonntag eine Lila-Genuss-Tour mitgemacht. Nummer drei mit leicht verändertem Streckenverlauf am Ende. Man führte uns auch durch den Tunnel.



Hallo zappelmaxx,

was für ein Tunnel?
Ich dachte ich kenne mich in Willingen aus...

Hatte mir das schlimmer als in deiner Erzählung vorgestellt.
Dann man vielleicht ja doch mal mitfahren im nächsten Jahr.
Du hast nicht zufällig GPS Daten der Tour?

lg
Tom


----------



## mäcpomm (16. Juni 2011)

Jetzt habe ich einen Grund 2012 wieder nach Willingen zu kommen.


----------



## p.2-max (16. Juni 2011)

cooles video!

da ich jetzt erst diesen thread gesehen habe, hier mal meine helmcamfahrt:


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (16. Juni 2011)

Hat denn schon jemand Bilder von der Enduro Challenge gesichtet ;-)?


----------



## zappelmaxx (17. Juni 2011)

TomTom71 schrieb:


> was für ein Tunnel?





klick mich google.de

geht unter dem Bahndamm durch. Genauere Beschreibung findet man in den Erläuterungen zu den Lila-Touren, da dann aber Tour 1


----------



## Marc B (20. Juni 2011)




----------



## Cyclingtobi (20. Juni 2011)

Endurobilder?!?!
Wo findet man welche?
Enduro 102
Marathon 955


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (20. Juni 2011)

Suche auch schon vergeblich aber bisher nur die von der festival seite selber gefunden. Im Video kommt ja leider auch nichts von der Enduro. Schade....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Juni 2011)

.


----------

